# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Που είναι το IPv6 ρε παιδιά;

## AgentWolf

Γεια σε όλους.

Θα ήθελα να μου πει όποιος ξέρει, που βρίσκεται η κατάσταση με το IPv6 στην χώρα μας.

Εγώ από την εμπειρία μου έχω να πως τα εξής:

Ο OTE είναι ο ΜΟΝΟΣ πάροχος που δίνει IPv6 από default σε όλους του πελάτες του. Αλλά όμως σε μία ADSL σύνδεση που διαχειρίζομαι, κάποια στιγμή μετά από ένα reboot του Router (CPE), δεν πήρε IPv6, αλλά μόνο IPv4. Έτσι πήρα τηλέφωνο στην υποστήριξη, και με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι ΔΕΝ θεωρούνε βλάβη το ότι δεν έχει ο πελάτης IPv6, οπότε θα μείνω χωρίς IPv6.

Η Forthnet, η Cyta, η HoL και η Wind, μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με τα help desk τους, μου λέγανε οι τεχνικοί τους κάτι άσχετα πράγματα λες και τους μίλαγα για εξωγήινους. Άλλοι μου λέγανε ότι "Δεν έχει έρθει το IPv6 στην Ελλάδα ακόμα", άλλοι μου λέγανε ότι "Απλά δεν το υποστηρίζουμε ακόμα" και κάτι άλλα τέτοια τρελά.

Η Ομάδα Δράσης, http://www.ipv6-taskforce.gr/ η οποία δημιουργήθηκε με πρωτοβουλία της ΕΕΤΤ και του ΕΔΕΤ ούτε καν υπάρχει.
Το τελευταίο μήνυμα στο forum του adslgr.com που αναφέρεται σε IPv6 είναι πριν από 4 χρόνια.

Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος που θα πάει αυτή η κατάσταση;
Γιατί είμαστε τόσο πίσω;
Γιατί δεν μπορεί να πιέσει κάποιος τους παρόχους να προχωρήσουν με το IPv6;

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## sdikr

Μάλλον δεν έχεις ψάξει καλά 

Και εδώ

Και αρκετά άλλα μέσα στο 2015
Οτάν λες είμαστε πίσω, ελπίζω να κάνεις πλάκα, ψάξε λίγο το τι κάλυψη έχουν στο υπόλοιπο κόσμο

----------


## AgentWolf

Τα link που παραθέτεις δεν έχουν σχέση με το παράπονό μου.

Το πρώτο αφορά μία ανακοίνωση της OTE για το πόσους χρήστες έχει στο IPv6. Και όπως είπα στο αρχικό μου μήνυμα, πράγματι είναι ο μόνος που δίνει IPv6. Αλλά κι αυτός, ΔΕΝ θεωρεί βλάβη (και δεν ασχολείται) αν δεν πάρει για οποιοδήποτε λόγο IPv6 ο εξοπλισμός σου.

Το δεύτερο link είναι μία συζήτηση για τα οφέλη του χρήστη από το IPv6 και δεν αφορά στο πόσο διαδεδομένο είναι.

Τώρα όσον αφορά το "πόσο πίσω είμαστε" που είπα στο πρώτο μου μήνυμα, δεν μας σύγκρινα με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο. Μας σύγκρινα με την τεχνολογία που είναι 20 χρονών και εμείς ούτε καν ξέρουμε το όνομά της.

----------


## goku

Το όνομα χρήστη στο cpe το έχεις βάλει onomaxristi@ipv6ote.gr; Επίσης στις ιδιότητες προσαρμογέα του τοπικού δικτύου πρέπει να έχεις ενεργοποιημένο το ipv6.

----------


## Banditgr

> Τα link που παραθέτεις δεν έχουν σχέση με το παράπονό μου.
> 
> Το πρώτο αφορά μία ανακοίνωση της OTE για το πόσους χρήστες έχει στο IPv6. Και όπως είπα στο αρχικό μου μήνυμα, πράγματι είναι ο μόνος που δίνει IPv6. Αλλά κι αυτός, ΔΕΝ θεωρεί βλάβη (και δεν ασχολείται) αν δεν πάρει για οποιοδήποτε λόγο IPv6 ο εξοπλισμός σου.
> 
> Το δεύτερο link είναι μία συζήτηση για τα οφέλη του χρήστη από το IPv6 και δεν αφορά στο πόσο διαδεδομένο είναι.
> 
> Τώρα όσον αφορά το "πόσο πίσω είμαστε" που είπα στο πρώτο μου μήνυμα, δεν μας σύγκρινα με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο. Μας σύγκρινα με την τεχνολογία που είναι 20 χρονών και εμείς ούτε καν ξέρουμε το όνομά της.


Οι απαντήσεις που ψάχνεις είναι πραγματικά πάρα πολύ απλές και δεν χρειάζεται πυρηνική επιστήμη προκειμένου να εξαχθούν. Καταρχήν οι ISP's δεν έχουν και πολύ άδικο στο γεγονός ότι το να μην είσαι άμεσα routable στο Internet μέσω IPv6 δεν αποτελεί βλάβη, εφόσον έχεις πρόσβαση σε αυτό μέσω Ipv4, NATed or not. Είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένες οι δουλειές ή μάλλον καλύτερα οι εφαρμογές που απαιτούν unique IP διεύθυνση για την (ομαλή) λειτουργία τους. Αυτό ακριβώς το statement έρχεται να απαντήσει και στο ερώτημά σου για τα οφέλη. Υπάρχουν χρήστες οι οποίοι μπαίνουν στο Internet για να σερφάρουν, να δουν τις ειδήσεις, να μπουν σε κανά social network, να κάνουν chat, άντε να δουν και κανα βιντεάκι. Το είδος αυτών των χρηστών που (lets face it) αποτελούν και την πλειοψηφία, δεν το ενδιαφέρει αν θα συνδεθούν μέσω IPv4, IPv6, NAT ή μέσω καλωδίου που το σηκώνουν 10000 σκλάβοι. Δεν έχουν πρόβλημα και δεν αναμένεται να αντιμετωπίσουν εφόσον δεν αλλάξουν οι "συνήθειες" ή οι απαιτήσεις των καιρών. Όσο λοιπόν δεν υπάρχει (σοβαρό) πρόβλημα κανένας δεν πρόκειται να χάσει τον ύπνο του επειδή δεν διαθέτει unique routable IP ή δεν προσφέρει τέτοια (ως provider). Όταν αρχίσει να γίνεται πρόβλημα τότε θα δεις κινήσεις, το point μου είναι ότι οι οργανισμοί που πρέπει να αλλάξουν το έχουν ήδη πράξει. Τώρα στο Ελλαδιστάν, πόσο μάλιστα στο Ελλαδιστάν της κρίσης που λεφτά σίγουρα ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν ούτε για ζήτω και ο κόσμος έχει αναγκαστεί να κάνει το αυτονόητο, δηλαδή να προσέχει τι αγοράζει ή που επενδύει γενικά, μην περιμένεις να γίνει κάτι το δραματικό. Αυτοί που πραγματικά χρειάζονται το Ipv6, είτε για επαγγελματικούς είτε για ψυχαγωγικούς λόγους, θα πληρώσουν και θα το έχουν ή θα πάνε εκεί που αυτό προσφέρεται by default. Το γεγονός ότι ΘΑ έπρεπε να γίνεται αλλιώς, δε λέει απολύτως τίποτα για τους (θεωρώ προφανείς) λόγους που εξήγησα παραπάνω.

----------


## SfH

Δεν είμαστε τόσο πίσω όσο νομίζεις.  Ο ΟΤΕ και η forthnet έχουν αρκετά μεγάλα deployments. 

Το όνομα της τεχνολογίας, αυτοί που πρέπει να το γνωρίζουν, το γνωρίζουν. Απλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι πάντα κι αυτοί που παίρνουν τις αποφάσεις.

Αναφορικά με την taskforce, χωρίς να μπορώ να την εκπροσωπήσω, θα μπορούσε να πει κάποιος ότι πέτυχε το σκοπό της.

----------


## AgentWolf

> Το όνομα χρήστη στο cpe το έχεις βάλει onomaxristi@ipv6ote.gr; Επίσης στις ιδιότητες προσαρμογέα του τοπικού δικτύου πρέπει να έχεις ενεργοποιημένο το ipv6.


To @ipv6ote.gr δεν χρειάζεται πλέον.
Στον ΟΤΕ και με πρόθεμα @otenet.gr παίρνεις κανονικά IPv6. Πλην όμως του προβλήματος που παρέθεσα σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα, του ότι δηλαδή ΑΝ δεν παίζει το IPv6 ΔΕΝ θεωρείται βλάβη από τον ΟΤΕ και δεν ασχολούνται με το θέμα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Οι απαντήσεις που ψάχνεις είναι πραγματικά πάρα πολύ απλές και δεν χρειάζεται πυρηνική επιστήμη προκειμένου να εξαχθούν. Καταρχήν οι ISP's δεν έχουν και πολύ άδικο στο γεγονός ότι το να μην είσαι άμεσα routable στο Internet μέσω IPv6 δεν αποτελεί βλάβη, εφόσον έχεις πρόσβαση σε αυτό μέσω Ipv4, NATed or not. Είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένες οι δουλειές ή μάλλον καλύτερα οι εφαρμογές που απαιτούν unique IP διεύθυνση για την (ομαλή) λειτουργία τους. Αυτό ακριβώς το statement έρχεται να απαντήσει και στο ερώτημά σου για τα οφέλη. Υπάρχουν χρήστες οι οποίοι μπαίνουν στο Internet για να σερφάρουν, να δουν τις ειδήσεις, να μπουν σε κανά social network, να κάνουν chat, άντε να δουν και κανα βιντεάκι. Το είδος αυτών των χρηστών που (lets face it) αποτελούν και την πλειοψηφία, δεν το ενδιαφέρει αν θα συνδεθούν μέσω IPv4, IPv6, NAT ή μέσω καλωδίου που το σηκώνουν 10000 σκλάβοι. Δεν έχουν πρόβλημα και δεν αναμένεται να αντιμετωπίσουν εφόσον δεν αλλάξουν οι "συνήθειες" ή οι απαιτήσεις των καιρών. Όσο λοιπόν δεν υπάρχει (σοβαρό) πρόβλημα κανένας δεν πρόκειται να χάσει τον ύπνο του επειδή δεν διαθέτει unique routable IP ή δεν προσφέρει τέτοια (ως provider). Όταν αρχίσει να γίνεται πρόβλημα τότε θα δεις κινήσεις, το point μου είναι ότι οι οργανισμοί που πρέπει να αλλάξουν το έχουν ήδη πράξει. Τώρα στο Ελλαδιστάν, πόσο μάλιστα στο Ελλαδιστάν της κρίσης που λεφτά σίγουρα ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν ούτε για ζήτω και ο κόσμος έχει αναγκαστεί να κάνει το αυτονόητο, δηλαδή να προσέχει τι αγοράζει ή που επενδύει γενικά, μην περιμένεις να γίνει κάτι το δραματικό. Αυτοί που πραγματικά χρειάζονται το Ipv6, είτε για επαγγελματικούς είτε για ψυχαγωγικούς λόγους, θα πληρώσουν και θα το έχουν ή θα πάνε εκεί που αυτό προσφέρεται by default. Το γεγονός ότι ΘΑ έπρεπε να γίνεται αλλιώς, δε λέει απολύτως τίποτα για τους (θεωρώ προφανείς) λόγους που εξήγησα παραπάνω.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τα όσα γράφεις. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο στο ότι η πλειοψηφία των χρηστών δεν ενδιαφέρεται και στο ότι οι Providers πράτουν ανάλογα.
Αυτό που θέλω να πω εγώ όμως, είναι ότι θα έπρεπε με κάποιο τρόπο, το κράτος να τους ωθήσει στο να το προχωρήσουν το θέμα του IPv6 (π.χ. μέσω ΕΕΤΤ).
Το IPv6 αποτελεί κι αυτό κατά κάποιο τρόπο "υποδομή". Και στην Ελλάδα του σήμερα, αν μη τι άλλο χρειαζόμαστε υποδομές.

Αν έχεις μία εταιρία με 2,3,5 ή παραπάνω υποκαταστήματα, το να έχεις στο κάθε ένα ένα /64 ή ένα /52 public subnet θα σου έδινε άλλες δυνατότητες επικοινωνίας.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν είμαστε τόσο πίσω όσο νομίζεις.  Ο ΟΤΕ και η forthnet έχουν αρκετά μεγάλα deployments. 
> 
> Το όνομα της τεχνολογίας, αυτοί που πρέπει να το γνωρίζουν, το γνωρίζουν. Απλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι πάντα κι αυτοί που παίρνουν τις αποφάσεις.
> 
> Αναφορικά με την taskforce, χωρίς να μπορώ να την εκπροσωπήσω, θα μπορούσε να πει κάποιος ότι πέτυχε το σκοπό της.


Στο site που παραθέτεις αναφέρει ότι στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει 20% adoption για το IPv6.
Aυτό το 20%, προσωπική μου άποψη, είναι οι πελάτες του ΟΤΕ, καθώς μόνο αυτός έχει προχωρήσει σε IPv6. Οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι αγνοούνε την ύπαρξή του.
Και αυτό που με πειράζει είναι η κοροϊδία, που στα ερωτηματολόγια του Task Force και του adslgr.com (πριν από 4 χρόνια) λέγανε όλοι οι ISPs ότι είναι πανέτοιμοι για να αρχίσουν αν δίνουν IPv6 στους πελάτες τους.

----------


## Simpleton

Δοκίμασε να επικοινωνήσεις με το ipv6@otenet.gr, ίσως μπορέσουν να σε βοηθήσουν εκεί.

----------


## netblues

Μα γιατι επιμενεις να αγνοεις οτι και η forthnet εχει σε πληρη παραγωγη ipv6?

Απο κει και περα, το πραγμα εξελισσεται πολυ αργα, και τα bugs δεν φτιαχνονται γρηγορα, παρα πολλα cpe εχουν θεματα, και υπαρχει και σοβαροτατο θεμα εκπαιδευσης των χρηστων.
Επισης, το γεγονος οτι η λογικη του ipv6 να απαιτει renumber ολου του εσωτερικου δικτυου του πελατη καθε φορα που αλλαζει η dynamic(!) ip που δινει ο provider σε συνδιασμο με την κληρονομημενη αποψη οτι τις static τις πουλαμε δημιουργουν εναν εκρηκτικο συνδιασμο.

Για πολυ απλες καταστασεις, μπορει και να μην το καταλαβει κανεις, ομως για οποιον εχει κανα εκτυπωτη, κανα nas η κανενα αλλο pc με shares το renumber απλα δεν. Κατ ελαχιστον, θα επρεπε ο isp να χορηγει μονιμο /64 στους πελατες του το οποιο και να παραμενει σταθερο καθολη τη διαρκεια της συνδρομης. Και παλι, η αλλαγη παροχου θα ειναι προβληματικη απο δικτυακης αποψεως.
Αντε να βρεις την ip του wifi, του ρουτερ και δεν συμμαζευεται.
Ουσιαστικα πρεπει εντος σπιτιου να τρεχει αξιοπιστο name service. (και να πεταξουμε οτιδηποτε εχει ασυμβατοτητα με name service και ipv6)
και παλι δεν λυνονται ολα τα θεματα.
Δεν ξερω για σας, εγω παντως ζοριζομαι ειτε να προσλαβω οικιακο system administrator είτε να βρω χρονο να ασχοληθω.

Οσο δεν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα το εσωτερικο ipv6 να γινεται nat στο παρεχομενο απο τον isp ipv6, η μονη χρησιμοτητα ενος ipv6 enabled home cpe ειναι το κουμπι disable. 

Ενα πιο αναλυτικο αρθρακι για οποιον εχει ανησυχιες..
http://www.kloepfer.org/ipv6-homenet.html

----------


## Simpleton

Για τοπικές χρήσεις υπάρχουν οι ULA που αναφέρει το άρθρο το οποίο παρέθεσες. Με το κατάλληλο φιλτράρισμα στο router δεν υπάρχουν «διαρροές» προς το διαδίκτυο.

----------


## SfH

> Επισης, το γεγονος οτι η λογικη του ipv6 να απαιτει renumber ολου του εσωτερικου δικτυου του πελατη καθε φορα που αλλαζει η dynamic(!) ip που δινει ο provider σε συνδιασμο με την κληρονομημενη αποψη οτι τις static τις πουλαμε δημιουργουν εναν εκρηκτικο συνδιασμο.
> 
> Για πολυ απλες καταστασεις, μπορει και να μην το καταλαβει κανεις, ομως για οποιον εχει κανα εκτυπωτη, κανα nas η κανενα αλλο pc με shares το renumber απλα δεν. Κατ ελαχιστον, θα επρεπε ο isp να χορηγει μονιμο /64 στους πελατες του το οποιο και να παραμενει σταθερο καθολη τη διαρκεια της συνδρομης. Και παλι, η αλλαγη παροχου θα ειναι προβληματικη απο δικτυακης αποψεως.
> Αντε να βρεις την ip του wifi, του ρουτερ και δεν συμμαζευεται.
> Ουσιαστικα πρεπει εντος σπιτιου να τρεχει αξιοπιστο name service. (και να πεταξουμε οτιδηποτε εχει ασυμβατοτητα με name service και ipv6)
> και παλι δεν λυνονται ολα τα θεματα.


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, αν και στην πράξη η "δυναμική" ip ( ή για να το θέσουμε καλύτερα, το delegated prefix ) αναμένεται να είναι πιο σταθερό από ότι ήταν μέχρι σήμερα η ipv4. Μερικοί μάλιστα είχαν αναφέρει και ιδέες για portal όπου θα μπορούσε ο χρήστης να ορίζει ( με ένα μέγιστο όριο ) τη διάρκειά του. Η πράξη θα δείξει κατά πόσο θα είναι ανεκτό κάτι τέτοιο.

Περί name service, υπάρχουν όντως διάφορα, αλλά ήδη αρκετές συσκευές έχουν σχετικές λειτουργίες με τον ένα τρόπο ή τον άλλο ( dns, netbios και παράγωγα, bonjour, κτλ ). Δε διαφωνώ ότι υπάρχουν δυσκολίες εδώ με το ipv6, αλλά δε θεωρώ ούτε την απομνημόνευση ipv4 διευθύνσεων ( ή αριθμών χωρίς άμεσο νόημα για εμάς γενικά ) ιδιαίτερα εύκολη λύση.

----------


## netblues

Για τα ULA's υπαρχει θεμα, μιας και θα πρεπει το καθε device να ξερει με ποιο interface θα μιλησει καθε φορα, και αυτα δεν ειναι παντα προφανη...
Μπορω να σκεφτω και αλλα, πχ, αν θελω να ενωσω 2-3 adsl πως θα το κανω αυτο με ipv6 χωρις nat?
Οσο για τα πορταλ για τα prefixes, ναι.. ΠΟΥΝΤΑ?
Απλα οι isp's αναγκαστηκαν να βαλουν ipv6 για να παρουν επιπλεον ipv4 απο το ripe και καπου εκει τελειωνει το καλαμπουρι.
Και αν κρινω και απο τα κατα καιρους προβληματα που εμφανιζουν, το ολο θεμα ειναι απο λιγο ως πολυ στον "αυτοματο".
Εαν καποιος τη βρισκει να ψαχνει bugs, ελευθερα.
Οταν ομως εχεις και αλλα πραγματα να κανεις, και εγκαταστασεις να υποστηριξεις, το ipv6 ειναι απο τα πρωτα πραγματα που κανει κανεις disable.
Κοστιζει πανω απο τη διπλασια προσπαθεια να το "διαφεντευει" κανεις και το μονο που προσθετει ειναι extra  προβληματα.
Οταν υπαρξει ΕΣΤΩ και ο ελαχιστος λογος να το βαλει κανεις, εδω ειμαστε. (εκτος απο τα demec κομμουνιστικα του for the greater good of the Internet.   :ROFL:  :ROFL:   )
Οπως ελεγε παλια και μια μικρη ασημαντη εταιριουλα.

----------


## SfH

> Μπορω να σκεφτω και αλλα, πχ, αν θελω να ενωσω 2-3 adsl πως θα το κανω αυτο με ipv6 χωρις nat?


Σε αυτό συμφωνώ ότι δεν υπάρχει ακόμα λύση χωρίς nat. Αποτελεί όμως πάρα πολύ μικρό use-case που δεν είναι τυπικό για οικιακούς πελάτες. Υπάρχουν groups που δουλεύουν σε λύσεις, αλλά για να πω την αλήθεια, δεν έχω δει κάτι που να θεωρώ υλοποιήσιμο ακόμα  :Sad: 




> Οσο για τα πορταλ για τα prefixes, ναι.. ΠΟΥΝΤΑ?


Θεωρώ ότι θα μπορούσαμε να ρωτήσουμε τους παρόχους πόσο σταθερά είναι τα delegated prefixes. Ήθελα κι εγώ να το δοκιμάσω κάποτε, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω ούτε το χρόνο, ούτε τις απαιτούμενες γραμμές πλέον.




> Απλα οι isp's αναγκαστηκαν να βαλουν ipv6 για να παρουν επιπλεον ipv4 απο το ripe και καπου εκει τελειωνει το καλαμπουρι.


Το ripe δεν ανάγκασε ποτέ κανέναν να χρησιμοποιήσει ipv6 για να πάρει ipv4. Αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου, καθώς τα policies αλλάζουν συχνά, κάποτε ζητούσαν να υπάρχει ipv6 allocation για να δώσουν το τελευταίο ipv4 allocation. Ούτε απαιτούσαν από τα μέλη να το χρησιμοποιήσουν, ούτε το τελευταίο ipv4 allocation είχε καθόλου σημαντικό μέγεθος ( τουλάχιστον για τους δικούς μας παρόχους ).




> Και αν κρινω και απο τα κατα καιρους προβληματα που εμφανιζουν, το ολο θεμα ειναι απο λιγο ως πολυ στον "αυτοματο".
> Εαν καποιος τη βρισκει να ψαχνει bugs, ελευθερα.
> Οταν ομως εχεις και αλλα πραγματα να κανεις, και εγκαταστασεις να υποστηριξεις, το ipv6 ειναι απο τα πρωτα πραγματα που κανει κανεις disable.
> Κοστιζει πανω απο τη διπλασια προσπαθεια να το "διαφεντευει" κανεις και το μονο που προσθετει ειναι extra προβληματα.
> Οταν υπαρξει ΕΣΤΩ και ο ελαχιστος λογος να το βαλει κανεις, εδω ειμαστε. (εκτος απο τα demec κομμουνιστικα του for the greater good of the Internet. )
> Οπως ελεγε παλια και μια μικρη ασημαντη εταιριουλα.


Στο εσωτερικό σου δίκτυο μπορείς να τρέξεις ότι θες. Δε σου απαγορεύει κανένας να τρέξεις και IPX αν θες ( υπάρχει κόσμος με legacy συστήματα που το κάνει ακόμα ). Στο internet όμως, είτε παράγεις περιεχόμενο ή καταναλώνεις. Αν παράγεις και παραμένεις στο ipv4, μπορεί να μη σου κοστίζει κάτι τώρα, αλλά αυξάνεις τα δυνητικά κόστη σου ( και των υπολοίπων, αν και ίσως αυτό να μη σε ενδιαφέρει τόσο ) πολύ περισσότερο στο μέλλον. Κι αυτό δίχως να πιάσουμε τα λειτουργικά προβλήματα που μπορεί να υπάρχουν. Αν καταναλώνεις, αργά ή γρήγορα θα σε αναγκάσουν να γυρίσεις αυτοί που παράγουν για τους παραπάνω λόγους.

----------


## netblues

> Σε αυτό συμφωνώ ότι δεν υπάρχει ακόμα λύση χωρίς nat. Αποτελεί όμως πάρα πολύ μικρό use-case που δεν είναι τυπικό για οικιακούς πελάτες. Υπάρχουν groups που δουλεύουν σε λύσεις, αλλά για να πω την αλήθεια, δεν έχω δει κάτι που να θεωρώ υλοποιήσιμο ακόμα


 Οικιακοι πελατες ειναι σχεδον και οι περισσοτερες επιχειρησεις. Υπαρχουν και καποιοι με leased lines αλλα υπαρχουν πολλες πολλες αλλες περιπτωσεις που το bonding ειναι μονοδρομος. Με pure ipv6 αυτο σταματαει να ειναι εφικτο. ΑΡΑ?





> Θεωρώ ότι θα μπορούσαμε να ρωτήσουμε τους παρόχους πόσο σταθερά είναι τα delegated prefixes. Ήθελα κι εγώ να το δοκιμάσω κάποτε, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω ούτε το χρόνο, ούτε τις απαιτούμενες γραμμές πλέον.


Μην κουραζεσαι... το εχω δει το εργο, και σε forthnet και σε cosmotenet :P  οταν πεσει το ppp, θα παρεις αλλο prefix.




> Το ripe δεν ανάγκασε ποτέ κανέναν να χρησιμοποιήσει ipv6 για να πάρει ipv4. Αν δε με απατά η μνήμη μου, καθώς τα policies αλλάζουν συχνά, κάποτε ζητούσαν να υπάρχει ipv6 allocation για να δώσουν το τελευταίο ipv4 allocation. Ούτε απαιτούσαν από τα μέλη να το χρησιμοποιήσουν, ούτε το τελευταίο ipv4 allocation είχε καθόλου σημαντικό μέγεθος ( τουλάχιστον για τους δικούς μας παρόχους ).


Δεν το παρακολουθω τοσο απο κοντα, αλλα καπου έλεγε οτι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να το εχεις deployed. Τωρα τι κερδιζες τι εχανες, καθε περσι και καλυτερα...




> Στο εσωτερικό σου δίκτυο μπορείς να τρέξεις ότι θες. Δε σου απαγορεύει κανένας να τρέξεις και IPX αν θες ( υπάρχει κόσμος με legacy συστήματα που το κάνει ακόμα ). Στο internet όμως, είτε παράγεις περιεχόμενο ή καταναλώνεις. Αν παράγεις και παραμένεις στο ipv4, μπορεί να μη σου κοστίζει κάτι τώρα, αλλά αυξάνεις τα δυνητικά κόστη σου ( και των υπολοίπων, αν και ίσως αυτό να μη σε ενδιαφέρει τόσο ) πολύ περισσότερο στο μέλλον. Κι αυτό δίχως να πιάσουμε τα λειτουργικά προβλήματα που μπορεί να υπάρχουν. Αν καταναλώνεις, αργά ή γρήγορα θα σε αναγκάσουν να γυρίσεις αυτοί που παράγουν για τους παραπάνω λόγους.


Μα ακριβως αυτο ειναι το θεμα μου.  Οτι ξαφνικα ερχεται καποιος και επιβαλλει αλλαγες στο εσωτερικο μου δικτυο, και δεν μου δινει εναλλακτικη. Να βαλω ipv6 στο cpe. Ομως ο σχεδιασμος για τη μεταβαση σε ipv6 υποτιμησε τα προβληματα. 
Nat δεν γινεται θεμε και dns-alg μεχρι και rfc βγαλανε... http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc4966
η μπαλα εχει παει σε επιπεδο application proxies. Καληνυχτα.
Καθε σπιτι και ενα μικρο datacenter με proxies, ή καθε isp και απο ενα nat64, ή carrier grade nat. Και παλι καληνυχτα.
Δυστυχως η ασφαλεια στο Internet ειναι χτισμενη γυρω απο ip's και οσο αυτο δεν αλλαζει, ολα τα nat σε επιπεδο παροχου θα εχουν θεματαρες.  π.χ. Κανει ενας ενα ψιλο attack μεσω cgn ή nat64 ας πουμε σε ενα μεγαλο email provider, κοβει τη προσβαση το ips του mail provider, και περνει η μπαλα και οσους αλλους μοιραζονται την ip...
Ακομα θυμαμαι την cosmote με το nat της και το rapidshare. Δεν κατεβαζες ποτε τιποτε με την καμμια, γιατι λεει η ip' σου ειχε ηδη κατεβασει πριν λιγο. Μεγαλεια. Θα το ξαναζησω αυτο με το ipv6?

Επιπλεον, το ipv6 μου βαζει ειναι ενα δευτερο δικτυο. Δυο δικτυα, διπλασιες πιθανοτητες κατι να μην παιζει σωστα, αρα αυξημενο κοστος λειτουργιας.
Αυτο ισχυει και για ολους τους παραγωγους περιεχομενου. Πρεπει να υποστηριζουν δυο δικτυα, (μιας και οποιος μεινει μονο με ipv6 θα τον φαει η μαρμαγκα αμεσα) με αυξημενο κοστος υποστηριξης, χωρις καποιος να το πληρωνει αυτο.
Σε οποιο datacenter και να πας, ip's υπαρχουν, να φανε και οι κοτες. 
Το προβλημα το εχει ο isp που εχει πελατες που του ζητανε ip's. Σπανιως ο isp παραγει τοσο content για να παιζει ρολο το προβλημα του.

Το προβλημα παραμενει αλυτο, το ipv6 δημιουργει στη πραξη προβληματα και κοστη, ενω δεν λυνει κανενα σημερινο προβλημα στη πραξη, και για αυτο ειναι καταδικασμενο να αποτυχει στο βασικο του σκοπό, αυτο του να αντικαταστησει το ipv4 σε χρονικα πλαισια που να εχουν νοημα.


Στο ποτε θα το πετυχει ανταγωνιζεται ανετα τη μειωση του Ελληνικου χρεους...    :Respekt: 


Παντως  η google που το μετραει... ειμαστε σχετικα μπροστα.
http://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/s...-ipv6-adoption

----------


## AgentWolf

> Δοκίμασε να επικοινωνήσεις με το ipv6@otenet.gr, ίσως μπορέσουν να σε βοηθήσουν εκεί.


Έχω στείλει e-mail εδώ και αρκετές ημέρες αλλά δεν μου έχουν απαντήσει.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μα γιατι επιμενεις να αγνοεις οτι και η forthnet εχει σε πληρη παραγωγη ipv6?
> 
> Απο κει και περα, το πραγμα εξελισσεται πολυ αργα, και τα bugs δεν φτιαχνονται γρηγορα, παρα πολλα cpe εχουν θεματα, και υπαρχει και σοβαροτατο θεμα εκπαιδευσης των χρηστων.
> Επισης, το γεγονος οτι η λογικη του ipv6 να απαιτει renumber ολου του εσωτερικου δικτυου του πελατη καθε φορα που αλλαζει η dynamic(!) ip που δινει ο provider σε συνδιασμο με την κληρονομημενη αποψη οτι τις static τις πουλαμε δημιουργουν εναν εκρηκτικο συνδιασμο.
> 
> Για πολυ απλες καταστασεις, μπορει και να μην το καταλαβει κανεις, ομως για οποιον εχει κανα εκτυπωτη, κανα nas η κανενα αλλο pc με shares το renumber απλα δεν. Κατ ελαχιστον, θα επρεπε ο isp να χορηγει μονιμο /64 στους πελατες του το οποιο και να παραμενει σταθερο καθολη τη διαρκεια της συνδρομης. Και παλι, η αλλαγη παροχου θα ειναι προβληματικη απο δικτυακης αποψεως.
> Αντε να βρεις την ip του wifi, του ρουτερ και δεν συμμαζευεται.
> Ουσιαστικα πρεπει εντος σπιτιου να τρεχει αξιοπιστο name service. (και να πεταξουμε οτιδηποτε εχει ασυμβατοτητα με name service και ipv6)
> και παλι δεν λυνονται ολα τα θεματα.
> ...


Στην 1η παράγραφο, απαντώ ότι έχω 3 συνδέσεις forthet που τυγχάνει να διαχειρίζομαι και σε καμία δεν μου δίνει IPv6.
Τώρα μιας και το είπες, είναι ευκαιρία να το δώσω βλάβη, αν και σε προηγούμενο τηλεφώνημά μου (ρωτώντας γενικά για IPv6) με ακούγανε σαν εξωγήινο.

Στα υπόλοιπα που λες, δεν μπαίνω στην διαδικασία να απαντήσω, καθώς δεν ισχύουν. Στο τοπικό σου δικτυάκι, πάντα θα τρέχει IPv4, με τις διευθύνσεις που σου αρέσει να απομνημονεύεις (π.χ. 192.168.1.100). Δεν θα αλλάξει ποτέ αυτό. Το IPv6 θα τρέχει παράλληλα. Εσύ μπορείς πάρα πολύ απλά να αγνοείς την ύπαρξή του. Οι IPv4 διευθύνσεις θα συνεχίσουν να παίζουν.

----------


## netblues

> Έχω στείλει e-mail εδώ και αρκετές ημέρες αλλά δεν μου έχουν απαντήσει.
> 
> Στην 1η παράγραφο, απαντώ ότι έχω 3 συνδέσεις forthet που τυγχάνει να διαχειρίζομαι και σε καμία δεν μου δίνει IPv6.
> Τώρα μιας και το είπες, είναι ευκαιρία να το δώσω βλάβη, αν και σε προηγούμενο τηλεφώνημά μου (ρωτώντας γενικά για IPv6) με ακούγανε σαν εξωγήινο.
> 
> Στα υπόλοιπα που λες, δεν μπαίνω στην διαδικασία να απαντήσω, καθώς δεν ισχύουν. Στο τοπικό σου δικτυάκι, πάντα θα τρέχει IPv4, με τις διευθύνσεις που σου αρέσει να απομνημονεύεις (π.χ. 192.168.1.100). Δεν θα αλλάξει ποτέ αυτό. Το IPv6 θα τρέχει παράλληλα. Εσύ μπορείς πάρα πολύ απλά να αγνοείς την ύπαρξή του. Οι IPv4 διευθύνσεις θα συνεχίσουν να παίζουν.


http://ipv6.forthnet.gr/

Εχουν θεματα τα cpe σου γιαυτο δεν σου παιζει.  Καιρο τωρα λειτουργει, δοκιμασμενα.

Εχεις προσπαθησει να βαλεις το Ipv6 να δουλεψει πρακτικα ποτέ σε περιβαλλον radvd/Dhcp6 με κατι περισσοτερο απο 1-2 pc? Εισαι ευχαριστημενος?

Για τα υπολοιπα, για σκεψου το λιγο καλυτερα, αν δεν υπαρχει ipv4 στο internet και να εχω εσωτερικες ipv4 ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ nat σε ipv6
ποσο χρησιμες θα ειναι...
Οποιαδηποτε εσωτερικη συσκευη θα χρειαζεται internet θα πρεπει να εχει οπωσδηποτε ipv6 διευθυνση.
Αν δε χρειαζεται να τη βλεπω και εκτος τοπικου δικτυου, θα πρεπει να γινει administer σχετικα τοσο το firewall οσο και, καποιο name service σε ipv6.
Οσο για το να αγνοω την υπαρξη του, η χαρα του intruder, ακριβως αυτο συμβαινει οταν αγνοουμε πραγματα.

Δεν λεω, καλος στοχος ειναι να εχουμε τα παντα σε dual stack, απο κει και περα ομως το γεγονος οτι το ipv6 δεν ειναι συμβατο προς τα πισω με το ipv4 σημαινει οτι το ipv4 θα ειναι μαζι μας για πολλα χρονια ακομα στο Internet.

(προφανως στο εσωτερικο μου δικτυο ακομα περισσοτερο, παρεα με το NetBeui και το IPX :P  )

----------


## uncharted

> Απο κει και περα, το πραγμα εξελισσεται πολυ αργα, και τα bugs δεν φτιαχνονται γρηγορα, παρα πολλα cpe εχουν θεματα, και υπαρχει και σοβαροτατο θεμα εκπαιδευσης των χρηστων.
> Επισης, το γεγονος οτι η λογικη του ipv6 να απαιτει renumber ολου του εσωτερικου δικτυου του πελατη καθε φορα που αλλαζει η dynamic(!) ip που δινει ο provider σε συνδιασμο με την κληρονομημενη αποψη οτι τις static τις πουλαμε δημιουργουν εναν εκρηκτικο συνδιασμο.
> 
> Για πολυ απλες καταστασεις, μπορει και να μην το καταλαβει κανεις, ομως για οποιον εχει κανα εκτυπωτη, κανα nas η κανενα αλλο pc με shares το renumber απλα δεν. Κατ ελαχιστον, θα επρεπε ο isp να χορηγει μονιμο /64 στους πελατες του το οποιο και να παραμενει σταθερο καθολη τη διαρκεια της συνδρομης. Και παλι, η αλλαγη παροχου θα ειναι προβληματικη απο δικτυακης αποψεως.
> Αντε να βρεις την ip του wifi, του ρουτερ και δεν συμμαζευεται.
> Ουσιαστικα πρεπει εντος σπιτιου να τρεχει αξιοπιστο name service. (και να πεταξουμε οτιδηποτε εχει ασυμβατοτητα με name service και ipv6)
> και παλι δεν λυνονται ολα τα θεματα.
> Δεν ξερω για σας, εγω παντως ζοριζομαι ειτε να προσλαβω οικιακο system administrator είτε να βρω χρονο να ασχοληθω.


Το DHCPv6 δεν βοηθαει? Δεν θυμαμαι να ειχα προβλημα οσο το ειχα ανοιχτο...

Επισης, η κριση εχει παει πισω πολλα πραγματα. Οταν καταληξουμε με 2-3 ISPs max, τοτε θα εχουν ολοι IPv6.

Μην περιμενετε απο τους μικροτερους παροχους να ασχοληθουν με IPv6... μονο οταν εξαγοραστουν απο τους μεγαλυτερους.

----------

